# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  El puente más alto del mundo...en China, claro.

## jlois

Todo está preparado en la provincia china de Hunan, la encargada de acoger este sábado la inauguración del puente colgante más alto y largo del mundo hasta la fecha.

Se trata de una estructura de algo más de un kilómetro de longitud y que se sitúa unos 350 metros por encima de un cañón de gran profundidad.

La construcción de este particular puente, que cuenta con cuatro carriles para la circulación de vehículos, comenzó hace casi cinco años, en 2007.

La provincia de Hunan cuenta con abundantes minas de carbón. La extracción de este mineral es uno de los principales recursos económicos de la zona. La región es también uno de los principales centros de producción de antimonio del país.


http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/0...333108308.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y anda que la pasarela...
Cualquiera no pasa por ahí.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo vi ayer en las noticias e iba a haber creado un hilo sobre ello, pero al final se me pasó y no me acordé. El puente en sí... qué comentar sobre él, sobran las palabras, sólo con ver las imágenes da hasta vértigo al otro lado de la pantalla, así que in situ sobre el puente debe ser socrecogedor ver el abismo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Esperemos que algún día pueda cruzarlo con mi vehículo, hecho improbable, pero en esta vida no hay nada imposible.

----------

